# canberra



## rickytractors (May 11, 2009)

Hi to all
Just to see if any body know any thing about CANBERRAS love to hear from any from the USA who still fly them. Please go to web site www.canberracrazy.co.uk good bunch of lads all the best.
Ricky


----------



## Matt308 (May 11, 2009)

Ricky, you may have a bad link. Can you recheck it please? I'm getting an error at my end.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 11, 2009)

There was one flown into Mojave Airport CA about 8 years ago. Here are the ones currently regestered in the US.

Make / Model Results


----------



## rickytractors (May 11, 2009)

Hay up
chers for that can you get any pic please. 

Ricky


----------



## Matt308 (May 11, 2009)

Huh? sorry cant undrstnd tex BS

can you resnd ur DA msg


----------



## Seawitch (May 12, 2009)

I grew up with Canberra's really, they were a common sight in the skies of NW Germany where my soldier father was stationed.
In 1973 I was watching them bombing over the sea of Cyprus near the Petra Tou Romiou (Aphrodites Rock)...as in the painting on my websites home page.
The big drama during that air exercise for the platoon of boy soldiers I was in though was a Harrier crash , pilot ejected after a fire warning.
We saw some of the salvage at the nearby RAF base on a visit late.r
The last time I saw then flying was poignant for me, I was on R R in London from N.I in Feb 1978, the ones I saw were doing a flyover for our battalions C.O...Lt.Col Cordon-Lloyd of 2nd Royal Green Jackets who had been killed in a Gazelle Helicopter crash in South Armagh.
There is quite dramatic footage of them on you tube in action with the Rhodesian air force.


----------



## rickytractors (May 12, 2009)

Hay up
Sorry the web address was wrong the correct one is.just click the linkCanberra Crazy


----------

